# Cajun smashburgers with pimento and cheese



## TNJAKE (May 30, 2020)

Howdy. Cooked up some smashburgers cajun style with pimento and cheese tonight. Turned out delicious.  80/20 ground beef is $8.49lb now btw.

Started out with some thick bacon on the Blackstone.  Love the burgers cooked in the bacon grease......






Burgers seasoned up with holy voodoo from meat church (its amazing)





On to the Blackstone for a quick smash. Burgers were 4oz





Couple minutes and flipped. Added wifes cajun pimento and cheese(I didnt ask what was in it but tasty as all get out). Reg cheddar for the daughters. Sons are kayaking so hope they enjoy their Beenie weenies.





Plated up with 2 slices of bacon and some fresh basil leaves





This was a cajun spicy burger of goodness. Hope everyone is having a smoke filled weekend


----------



## ofelles (May 30, 2020)

You had me at Cajun!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 30, 2020)

Great looking meal Jake.  I hope the other Middle Tennessean is having a great weekend.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 30, 2020)

Looks great Jake


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (May 30, 2020)

Looks pretty tasty, I’m going to try the pimento cheese.  And the onion rings have me drooling.


----------



## oddegan (May 30, 2020)

Looking good. Love pimento cheese. Sad that the stuff I can buy now just isn't as good as what we had as kids.


----------



## jcam222 (May 30, 2020)

Looks great Jake. I love the addition of pimento and cheese. Ground beef prices are all over the place here in Ohio. Kroger is about $6 / lbs for 80/20. Sam’s has been running higher but yesterday had tons of 80/20 ground chuck for $4.39 / lbs.


----------



## Smkryng (May 30, 2020)

Looks good! At $8.49 a lb I don’t blame ya for feeding them boys beanie weenies


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 30, 2020)

Great looking meal Jake, as usual


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2020)

Jake do you have drive up service?  I will come by for a to go order!

nice flat top work!


----------



## SmokinAintEasy (May 30, 2020)

Looks tasty, how do you like the blackstone?


----------



## flatbroke (May 30, 2020)

Now that is done up right. One of the best Blackstone burger cooks I’ve seen in a while. Nice job


----------



## Steve H (May 31, 2020)

That looks very good! I can't wait to try out my BlackStone!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 31, 2020)

Looks phenomenal Jake. It sure hasn’t taken long for you to master the flat top. I suppose you will soon be ready to try your hand at flapjacks.


----------



## tx smoker (May 31, 2020)

Jake rides again...and deservedly so. Those are some great looking burgers. You and TN John (

 SmokinVOLfan
 ) have seemingly started a trend here with those griddles. Starting to see lots of great stuff coming off of them.

Robert


----------



## uncle eddie (May 31, 2020)

I just had pimento cheese burgers a few weeks ago for the first time...what a great combo!  Yours look great!


----------



## smokerjim (May 31, 2020)

Looks delicous Jake


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2020)

Another winner there Jake!
Very nice!!
Love the plated shot!!
Al


----------



## Blues1 (May 31, 2020)

Coo-Wee! Nice job


----------



## sawhorseray (May 31, 2020)

Those burgers look wonderful Jake, and for what you had to fork over for the meat I bet they tasted even better, Like! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

ofelles said:


> You had me at Cajun!


Lol I agree


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Great looking meal Jake.  I hope the other Middle Tennessean is having a great weekend.


Thanks bud and yep. Beautiful weather!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great Jake


Thanks brian


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2020)

Great Looking Smashed Burgers, Jake!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Looks pretty tasty, I’m going to try the pimento cheese.  And the onion rings have me drooling.


Thanks steve. Its delicious on a burger. And those are curly fries lol


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

oddegan said:


> Looking good. Love pimento cheese. Sad that the stuff I can buy now just isn't as good as what we had as kids.


Thanks. Sam's has a wonderful pimento and cheese made out of gouda.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great Jake. I love the addition of pimento and cheese. Ground beef prices are all over the place here in Ohio. Kroger is about $6 / lbs for 80/20. Sam’s has been running higher but yesterday had tons of 80/20 ground chuck for $4.39 / lbs.


Thanks jeff. Seems the same around here price wise.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Looks good! At $8.49 a lb I don’t blame ya for feeding them boys beanie weenies


Thanks and lol


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Great looking meal Jake, as usual


Thanks kevin


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Jake do you have drive up service?  I will come by for a to go order!
> 
> nice flat top work!


Thanks and yeah ride on by and get you some


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

SmokinAintEasy said:


> Looks tasty, how do you like the blackstone?


Was tasty.....everyone should have a Blackstone


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Now that is done up right. One of the best Blackstone burger cooks I’ve seen in a while. Nice job


Appreciate it bud


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That looks very good! I can't wait to try out my BlackStone!


Thanks steve. You're gonna love it


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks phenomenal Jake. It sure hasn’t taken long for you to master the flat top. I suppose you will soon be ready to try your hand at flapjacks.


Thanks peachey. Already did flapjacks lol


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Jake rides again...and deservedly so. Those are some great looking burgers. You and TN John (@SmokinVOLfan ) have seemingly started a trend here with those griddles. Starting to see lots of great stuff coming off of them.
> 
> Robert


Appreciate it robert. Was tasty for sure


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> I just had pimento cheese burgers a few weeks ago for the first time...what a great combo!  Yours look great!


Thanks eddie. Got the idea from my local cajun place. Cant go there so made my own haha


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Looks delicous Jake


Thanks jim


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Thanks Al


SmokinAl said:


> Another winner there Jake!
> Very nice!!
> Love the plated shot!!
> Al


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Coo-Wee! Nice job


Thanks bud


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Those burgers look wonderful Jake, and for what you had to fork over for the meat I bet they tasted even better, Like! RAY


Appreciate it ray. And yes for the price I savored it more than usual


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Looking Smashed Burgers, Jake!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks bear!


----------



## xray (May 31, 2020)

Looks really good Jake!! The pimento sounds like a good addition to the burger. I’m a fan of pimento, had it on crackers and a sandwich. I will have to try it on a burger next.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 31, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks really good Jake!! The pimento sounds like a good addition to the burger. I’m a fan of pimento, had it on crackers and a sandwich. I will have to try it on a burger next.


Thanks bud. It's a delicious combo


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2020)

oddegan said:


> Looking good. Love pimento cheese. Sad that the stuff I can buy now just isn't as good as what we had as kids.


I've been looking for a good recipe for P.C. for a while now, so far I haven't found the taste I remember so well from youth and how it used to taste out of my Granny's kitchen.


----------



## forktender (May 31, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy. Cooked up some smashburgers cajun style with pimento and cheese tonight. Turned out delicious.  80/20 ground beef is $8.49lb now btw.
> 
> Started out with some thick bacon on the Blackstone.  Love the burgers cooked in the bacon grease......
> View attachment 447702
> ...


Damn Jake, that looks awesome and right in my wheelhouse....did you make the P. Cheese?
I'd love your recipe if you'd share it, I've been on the hunt for a good one for years now.
Man, this thread is making me super hungry.

Those beef prices are nuts, no way in hell would I pay that for burger. Go to Costco or Sam's and buy the cheapest beef you can find and grind it yourself. If you need more fat most butchers or super market meat packers will gladly save you some trim or pure white beef fat ours give it to me free. I bring them smoked salmon or smoked albacore a few times a year and I know them all by name to stay on their good side. I grind either tri tip or brisket or a combo of both and man it is SO much better than any store bought burger I've ever had.
Check it out.

Dan


----------



## 73saint (Jun 1, 2020)

Jake, those burgers look amazing!  I saw that Holy Voodoo rub at Academy Saturday, I'll have to pick some up...


----------



## tander28 (Jun 1, 2020)

Great looking burgers! Love the use of the Meat Church rub, I'm big on them but haven't had the Holy Voodoo yet--guess I gotta order it.

Had a pimento cheese burger myself last night. The college in town has a dairy that sells meat, and one of the things they sell is por-con (could use some work on the name) burgers, which is just a blend of ground pork and bacon. Cooked it high heat on the Camp Chef Woodwind and topped with Palmetto pimento cheese--not as good as the homemade stuff but plenty tasty!


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks fantastic Jake!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks good! Now I need to make some Pimento Cheese...JJ


----------



## chew2475 (Jun 3, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy. Cooked up some smashburgers cajun style with pimento and cheese tonight. Turned out delicious.  80/20 ground beef is $8.49lb now btw.
> 
> Started out with some thick bacon on the Blackstone.  Love the burgers cooked in the bacon grease......
> View attachment 447702
> ...


Any chance the wife would share the cheese recipe?  Would really like to try these but not sure grocery store pimento cheese would do.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 3, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> 80/20 ground beef is $8.49lb


Grind your own - its a game changer and you can grind anything you like.  I ground a brisket a month ago for more than half that.

those burgers look KILLER!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2020)

looks mighty good from here Jake. Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

